# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  need help with sexing my pixie frog please

## pacrat

could take more pics if needed i have had him / her for a month or so bought it from lll reptiles online extremly could feeder eats everything in sight

----------


## pacrat

> could take more pics if needed i have had him / her for a month or so bought it from lll reptiles online extremly could feeder eats everything in sight


cmon 26 views and 0 replies help a guy out here

----------


## frogsanity12

> cmon 26 views and 0 replies help a guy out here



has it croaked yet? does it have nuptial pads? Look at the bottom of the front feet. I believe that the males have a more rounded snouts. Males grow much bigger than females. Mine started croaking about a month ago.

----------



----------


## Sublime

Female.

----------



----------


## Tyler

I agree female

----------



----------


## pacrat

well that sucks i was shooting for a male but whatever i guess it's a badass frog still

----------


## Tyler

Lol still a voracious eating just no croak :-P

----------



----------


## pacrat

yeah i like how it stalks it's prey creeping all slow motion and **** i just did a measure and it's only 3 inches so maybe it might not be big enough to sex yet im gonna half to get another one and try my luck gotta have a male thanks for the info too by the way

----------


## Sublime

Shoot me a pm before you buy another if you need help sexing.

----------



----------


## pacrat

ok man will do i always thought it was male cuz it grew so quick and my gf has heard a croak in the living room but i also have two other pacman frogs in there a green and albino the green is a adult and pretty big but i think it's male who knows about the little albino that one has been a pain in my *** with feeding

----------


## MyToadHasGenitalWarts

> has it croaked yet? does it have nuptial pads? Look at the bottom of the front feet. I believe that the males have a more rounded snouts. Males grow much bigger than females. Mine started croaking about a month ago.


At what age did he start croaking?

----------



----------


## frogster

Looks female to me.....I have a nice male for sale  :Frog Smile:

----------



----------


## pacrat

well i bought it from lll reptiles maybe a month ago and it was pretty small like quarter size and my g/f has heard one of the frogs croaking in the living room ive yet to here it and she couldnt tell wich tank it came from so.... idk it grew really quick i couldnt beleive it eats real well has yellow in the armpit area

----------


## Sublime

> well i bought it from lll reptiles maybe a month ago and it was pretty small like quarter size and my g/f has heard one of the frogs croaking in the living room ive yet to here it and she couldnt tell wich tank it came from so.... idk it grew really quick i couldnt beleive it eats real well has yellow in the armpit area


Yellow in the armpit is not an indicator.  Feeding behavior, growth pattern, and head size all are.  Some people will give you other indicators that either can't be proven or are false.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

----------



----------


## Eel Noob

Looks like it could be a male to me. Decent head profile going on.

You don't see females, especially young ones with head like that in the first photo.

----------



----------


## pacrat

it's a crazy eater aggressive and it kind of stalks it's meal like a cat sometimes it already has them in his mouth before they hit the coca fiber not too mean towards me but i havent ever really messed with it had to take him out one time to clean his tank but nothing happened it grew really quick tho it's looked way different from this pic before real bright green sometimes and kinda sprawls out under the light

----------


## pacrat

these pics arent that good im taking them with a new tablet i just bought gonna break out the digital camera soon and get better ones

----------


## Tyler

the head looks pointy to me =P a lot more so than my baby and he's younger than yours i think, also mine is VERY aggressive he wont hesitate to bite me while i spot clean or move him to his feeding bin i have to be very careful as soon as that top opens he's ready to hunt ANYTHING including me he sets up instantly and starts jumping for me and i know its not bc he's getting under fed bc he went from 4cm to like 8cm in a little over a month

----------


## pacrat

it is pointy right at the tip kinda like a beak

----------


## Max

Where did you get the frog?? I am looking for a true african bullfrog and every time I order one from a website it is a dwraf african bullfrog. Do you know where I could buy one?

----------


## Tyler

ben siegel has some most the time and is are TRUE P. Adspersus  not the dwarf he had 2 on auction last night (facebook auction)


also here is some!

http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/foru...d.php?t=323543

----------


## pacrat

i bought mine from lll reptiles came the next day perfect condition snaping at me outa the box their in stock now too

----------


## pacrat

their the real deal too i almost bought a male dwarf pixie one time at a local petstore and decided to wait and research a little more and found out their were 3 kinds of pixie frogs

----------

